# Problema fdisk hardDisk esterno USB

## Pancu

Salve ragazzi,

ho questo problema con il mio hard disk esterno uSsb Maxtor da 500GB.

Quando tento di creare una nuova partizione mi da il seguente errore:

```
# fdisk /dev/hdc

Impossibile scrivere la tabella delle partizioni.

Nota: la dimensione del settore è 2048 (non 512)

Il dispositivo non contiene né una tabella delle partizioni DOS valida, né una disklabel Sun, SGI od OSF

Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x3ed631ee.

Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.

After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.

Attenzione: il flag 0x0000 non valido della tabella delle partizioni 4 verrà corretto con w(rite)

Comando (m per richiamare la guida): n

Azione comando

    e   estesa

   p   partizione primaria (1-4)

p

Numero della partizione (1-4): 1

Primo cilindro (1-15, predefinito 1): 

Utilizzo del valore predefinito 1

Ultimo cilindro o +size o +sizeM o +sizeK  (1-15, predefinito 15): 

Utilizzo del valore predefinito 15

Comando (m per richiamare la guida): w

Impossibile scrivere su /dev/hdc

```

Potete aiutarmi???

----------

## codadilupo

la butto li': hdc ?!?!?!

Ma i dischi esterni usb non sono visti come sdX ? Sicuro di non star tentando di scrivere una partizione sul cdrom ?

Coda

----------

## nikko96

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> la butto li': hdc ?!?!?!
> 
> Ma i dischi esterni usb non sono visti come sdX ? Sicuro di non star tentando di scrivere una partizione sul cdrom ?
> 
> Coda

 

Mi sa che coda ha ragione,anche io ottengo lo stesso output

se do fdisk /dev/sr0,dove sr0 è il mio masterizzatore.

Ciao.

----------

## lucapost

Per visualizzare le partizioni diponibili puoi lanciare un semplice:

```
fdisk -l
```

----------

## ginsoak

Usa dmesg dopo aver collegato l'hdd ad una porta usb, così saprai con certezza a quale device corrisponde. Sicuramente /dev/sdX.

----------

